# Poll - would you do it?



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

LAST EXTERIOR JOB OF THE YEAR: 
(one side of a one-story house only )

Painting Hardi Board siding x2 coats. 
Super Paint exterior paint. 

*It is 38° (4°)now, and should warm up above 40° (5°) throughout the day. No rain in the forecast.
The weather report says it is to be above freezing everyday until next week sometime, *but* is to dip below freezing every night from now on.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Surfactant leaching is a big risk.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Surfactant leaching is a big risk.


please explain.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> please explain.


Air & surface temp, dew point... very common painting in cold weather. Have also seen solvent entrapment when priming with an oil primer in cold weather.
maybe it will be ok but I wouldn't recommend it


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Holland said:


> please explain.



Surfactant leaching on a project I did last year...Although it washes off, its probably not worth the risk given the temperature and dewpoints this late in the season. The leaching pictured is beneath a covered porch and wasn’t exposed to rain either.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Watch dew points as well. You need to watch those like a hawk in cold weather. If dew is going to be heavy (and it almost always is at those temps around here at least), you could have problems. Will the wall get a lot of sun to help it dry quickly? Darker colors are worse for surfactant leaching too in cold weather, at least in my experience.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I've done it, but I always tell the GC that they just voided their own warranty.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Isn't Aura good down to 2degs C.?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Isn't Aura good down to 2degs C.?


I went ahead and painted it today (around mid-day).
It turned out to be Southern exposure, and the sun was out, so felt pretty good about it by the time I left. Even if it freezes tonight, I think it will be ok. 

Is something we deal with every year, (did not want to get stuck waiting on this until next year as I already had the paint). Good to keep in mind the dew point, and risk of surfactant leaching.
Will offer a guarantee it if there are any problems.

Pics show how well it was drying:


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice. Ya, I believe Super Paint is rated down to 35degs F. Which is quite impressive. Now if they could just make a decent low temp. latex caulking. Used 3 different kinds on my house last week and Half of it ran down the house.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Nice. Ya, I believe Super Paint is rated down to 35degs F. Which is quite impressive. Now if they could just make a decent low temp. latex caulking. Used 3 different kinds on my house last week and Half of it ran down the house.


You need some Sikaflex 1A.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Masterwork said:


> You need some Sikaflex 1A.


Thx. I'll look in that. Never seen it. I'm just surprised that there aren't many options for anything under 5 deg C. (That I'm aware of.)Unless you go to a chemical base like quad. Gross.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Masterwork said:


> You need some Sikaflex 1A.


It looks like yesterday was the last possible day. It was nice all day.

It is 30 degrees (—1) today.
Surprise rain late last night ( not in forecast) then woke up to white frost on the ground.

I think it was pretty well dry by the time I left, and had a few more hours before nighttime. The customer is glad it’s done over the winter- it did not look good before. If I have to fix it next year, I will.

Agree about the caulk.

I tried a new caulk the other day. Shermax by SW. Does not solve the temperature problem, but seems like it will be really good for high-movement areas- up to 70% joint movement.
Elastomeric urethane, so downside is it takes a long time to cure. I tried the clear on a large 3/8” gap (interior) and it seems ideal- water cleanup, paintable, and easy to tool, but about 7 day cure time.


----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

Holland said:


> It looks like yesterday was the last possible day. It was nice all day.
> 
> It is 30 degrees (—1) today.
> Surprise rain late last night ( not in forecast) then woke up to white frost on the ground.
> ...


That's the thing....if you inform the customer who likes the job to be done ASAP... that there is a chance of 'complications' due to the weather conditions,...
and the customer takes the 'calculated' risk...it is easier to collect the cheque after the job is done, ...and I applaud and respect your commitment to take care of possible issues next year if there will be any issue with it.
Sign of integrity. 
I do the same.
Screw the occasional loss ..or a low profit on the job.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

lexel can be used down to 0F. Great product.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

IKnowNothing said:


> That's the thing....if you inform the customer who likes the job to be done ASAP... that there is a chance of 'complications' due to the weather conditions,...
> and the customer takes the 'calculated' risk...it is easier to collect the cheque after the job is done, ...and I applaud and respect your commitment to take care of possible issues next year if there will be any issue with it.
> Sign of integrity.
> I do the same.
> Screw the occasional loss ..or a low profit on the job.





cocomonkeynuts said:


> lexel can be used down to 0F. Great product.


what is the dry time before painting? (in cold weather?)


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Masterwork said:


> You need some Sikaflex 1A.


That Sikaflex is a polyurethane, which would clean with mineral spirits I imagine. Its also only rated down to 4 degs C.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Holland said:


> what is the dry time before painting? (in cold weather?)


 I just looked at the pdf. Says 24-48hrs. Which is half the battle in cold weather. Also, working with solvent base caulking just straight up sucks. Its so messy.
 Thank gawd we also got a couple warm days that my caulking finally dried on my house (was using Mono).All I could get my hands on short notice..
Now to get the scaffolding down before the snow comes today!


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> That Sikaflex is a polyurethane, which would clean with mineral spirits I imagine. Its also only rated down to 4 degs C.


Sikaflex NS Arctic. Good to - 2, but it's two-part, so you have to mix it.


----------



## Ricks Painting (May 2, 2020)

FLEXTEMP is the only paint id use outdoor in those temps. super paint sucks vs this stuff


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

NPC Solar Seal is a very good caulk, but unpleasant to work with. It'll do the cold temps, though. WD-40 will clean it up.

We deal with this every year...get it done or push it to spring? I used to advocate the get-it-done approach, but got tired of 3 or 4 hour work days, wearing gloves and a coat when it's snowing. Production hits almost rock bottom, so unless it's some sort of extraneous paint-emergency (which only exists in the minds of some home or business owners), I've personally just pushed them to spring.

You might lose some...oh, well. At least you aren't freezing to death on an aluminum ladder in someone's back yard.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

In answer to the poll question: yep, we'd do it. one side of a one story with Hardi. I'd save that for a nice day, which is sure to come along, but I'd also advise the homeowner that we'd show up some random day at a random time and do it. Flexibility is the key for late season and off season exterior work.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

ParamountPaint said:


> NPC Solar Seal is a very good caulk, but unpleasant to work with. It'll do the cold temps, though. WD-40 will clean it up.
> 
> We deal with this every year...get it done or push it to spring? I used to advocate the get-it-done approach, but got tired of 3 or 4 hour work days, wearing gloves and a coat when it's snowing. Production hits almost rock bottom, so unless it's some sort of extraneous paint-emergency (which only exists in the minds of some home or business owners), I've personally just pushed them to spring.
> 
> You might lose some...oh, well. At least you aren't freezing to death on an aluminum ladder in someone's back yard.


Happens every year... and what also happens is there is a ‘mass calling’ in spring by customers (who have been waiting 6-8 months) wondering why we aren’t showing up on the first nice day in early May, lol!


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Just did the front of one of my rentals today (very rare for painting this time of year around me). Used ultra spec exterior satin tinted to bm country redwood. Damn that’s a nice paint for the price. All covered existing in 1 coat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

What sort of gutter system is that? It looks very unusual.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

ParamountPaint said:


> What sort of gutter system is that? It looks very unusual.


My guess would be that they’re designed to prevent ice dams, or they’re possibly designed to be mounted on the roof so that the weight of the ice dams won’t break them. I’ve never seen gutters like those either.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

jr.sr. painting said:


> Just did the front of one of my rentals today (very rare for painting this time of year around me). Used ultra spec exterior satin tinted to bm country redwood. Damn that’s a nice paint for the price. All covered existing in 1 coat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You keep your rental properties in good condition. 
New windows, new doors, new painting, etc...

Looks like Asbestos siding. Hope you don't need to do major repairs there.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Those are yankee gutters very common on old places in the city of buffalo. Some siding was asbestos but I replaced whatever was missing with grooved cedar shake. This property has 2 houses on it this being the rear house. So far we have sunk over 100k into the properties. The interior of this one is down to bare studs. So there goes another 70k. It will be worth it in the end. We have a reputation of having nice places so people are willing to pay for higher rents. Here’s what it looked like not too long ago


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

jr.sr. painting said:


> Those are yankee gutters very common on old places in the city of buffalo. Some siding was asbestos but I replaced whatever was missing with grooved cedar shake. This property has 2 houses on it this being the rear house. So far we have sunk over 100k into the properties. The interior of this one is down to bare studs. So there goes another 70k. It will be worth it in the end. We have a reputation of having nice places so people are willing to pay for higher rents. Here’s what it looked like not too long ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$$ - solid investment. The house turned out looking good!

Surprised you didn't stain or prime the cedar trim before it was installed.
I usually like to do that when possible..why not, right?


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

All the shakes were pre primed. I just used standard #2 5/4x6 pine on the window trim. Except for the drip cap that ponderosa pine but that’s really just getting into the weeds. It’s all solid wood and should last 15 years without needing much if any attention.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raska (Nov 24, 2020)

DeanV is spot on!


----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> I just looked at the pdf. Says 24-48hrs. Which is half the battle in cold weather. Also, working with solvent base caulking just straight up sucks. Its so messy.
> Thank gawd we also got a couple warm days that my caulking finally dried on my house (was using Mono).All I could get my hands on short notice..
> Now to get the scaffolding down before the snow comes today!


Doesn't have to be messy.
Just use liquid soap mixed with bit of water, same as is used to spread silicone around bathtubs or sinks.
Solvent based caulkings spreads very nice and smooth when tooled with soapy water. 
I did it many times using my naked finger, no need for glows, unless you are super sensitive.
Not all liquid soaps work well, same are better than others. The 'green environmental' type liquid soaps don't work that good.
Use the traditional liquid soap.


----------

